# How to ask your husband to get circumcised??



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Its not about looks or thinking its ugly.

Its not that I don't accept him, because I do.

And if he said no, I would never push the issue or bring it up ever again.

My husband is not circumcised. Even fresh out of the shower, his penis still has a smell and taste to it once the skin is rolled down. It makes oral sex very difficult for me.

On 2 separate occasions, his foreskin tore during sex. He was in pain and out of commission for a couple weeks each time.

Ontop of that, I am no longer comfortable giving him handjobs because if you roll the skin down too fast or there is not enough lubrication it hurts him. Even when I am oh so gentle, sometimes I would still hurt him...which has made me to not even want to touch his penis anymore for fear of hurting him.

So how do I go about asking him how he feels about getting it done? I don't want to hurt his feelings and I don't want to make him feel like he is inadequate.

I just feel that it would make our sex life better.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

To me, this is akin to a husband wanting his wife to have a boob job. Yes, yes I know the surgeries aren't the same, but it's the principle. 

My husband isn't circumcised and I would NEVER presume to ask him to do so. He is very clean and never has an odor - that isn't normal. 

Have you tried using coconut oil? That's what I use for hand jobs - hubby LOVES it.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

For a baby to get circumized is no big deal. But, for a man. That procedure is EXTREMELY painful.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> To me, this is akin to a husband wanting his wife to have a boob job. Yes, yes I know the surgeries aren't the same, but it's the principle.
> 
> My husband isn't circumcised and I would NEVER presume to ask him to do so. He is very clean and never has an odor - that isn't normal.
> 
> Have you tried using coconut oil? That's what I use for hand jobs - hubby LOVES it.


Maybe is a hygiene issue with the odor? Maybe my hubby doesn't clean it thoroughly enough? And if so, how do I go about asking him to "clean better" without hurting his feelings?

I know that a circumcised penis has no smell at all after its been cleaned. It would be just like smelling an arm. Where as the trapped moisture under the skin of an uncircumcised penis has a smell to it...and id imagine is a breeding ground for bacteria as well.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Is there a reason his foreskin tears? Has he been check for yeast infections (which would dry him out and make him smell funny). I was on a forum years and years ago where tearing and smells that won't go away are because of a yeast infection.

He should go get a check up and exhaust all other ideas before you ask him to get circ'd (which I imagine, would be incredibly painful at this point in his life).

Just a thought.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You could shower with him and make a point of cleaning it very well for him, and then comment on it later, how fresh and clean it is or something. Although I agree about the yeast infection. The only time my hubby has had foreskin issues was when he had a yeast infection.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Is there a reason his foreskin tears? Has he been check for yeast infections (which would dry him out and make him smell funny). I was on a forum years and years ago where tearing and smells that won't go away are because of a yeast infection.


We just figured it was from being too rough. It has happened to his older brother too.

Could it be possible to have a constant yeast infection for 5 years? As far as I can remember he has always had a smell and weird taste during oral. But once I lick the smelly moistness off (I know eww) and it gets replaced by my saliva, the taste is gone.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Ano said:


> We just figured it was from being too rough. It has happened to his older brother too.
> 
> Could it be possible to have a constant yeast infection for 5 years? As far as I can remember he has always had a smell and weird taste during oral. But once I lick the smelly moistness off (I know eww) and it gets replaced by my saliva, the taste is gone.


Hmm, well, I don't think it would hurt to go to the doc and ask. I do believe men can have yeast infections for quite a while without it bothering them too much (but I don't know for sure) or they could just be reoccuring yeast infections. Do the glans look normal or does it appear dryish at all? It may not even be one, but it's just an idea. Do you guys use condoms? Do you have issues with YI's?

Maybe change the soap, use unscented stuff like Cetophil, maybe the perfume in your regular soap irritates it and dries him out. And use the coconut oil for a lube for the hand jobs. And shower with him to make sure he actually pulls back his foreskin and actually washes the glans? Not everyone does a stellar job with personal hygiene. If all else fails, talk to him about it and see what he thinks.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Hmm, well, I don't think it would hurt to go to the doc and ask. I do believe men can have yeast infections for quite a while without it bothering them too much (but I don't know for sure) or they could just be reoccuring yeast infections. Do the glans look normal or does it appear dryish at all? It may not even be one, but it's just an idea. Do you guys use condoms? Do you have issues with YI's?
> 
> Maybe change the soap, use unscented stuff like Cetophil, maybe the perfume in your regular soap irritates it and dries him out. And use the coconut oil for a lube for the hand jobs. And shower with him to make sure he actually pulls back his foreskin and actually washes the glans? Not everyone does a stellar job with personal hygiene. If all else fails, talk to him about it and see what he thinks.


:iagree:


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Hmm, well, I don't think it would hurt to go to the doc and ask. I do believe men can have yeast infections for quite a while without it bothering them too much (but I don't know for sure) or they could just be reoccuring yeast infections. Do the glans look normal or does it appear dryish at all? It may not even be one, but it's just an idea. Do you guys use condoms? Do you have issues with YI's?
> 
> Maybe change the soap, use unscented stuff like Cetophil, maybe the perfume in your regular soap irritates it and dries him out. And use the coconut oil for a lube for the hand jobs. And shower with him to make sure he actually pulls back his foreskin and actually washes the glans? Not everyone does a stellar job with personal hygiene. If all else fails, talk to him about it and see what he thinks.


I've googled it and tons of uncircumcised men seem to have this problem. They call it smegma.

His penis doesn't look dry at all. It looks normal and healthy and is the skin is super soft and supple.

We have a 3 year old so we usually swap shifts to shower before bed and we leave the house at different times I'm the morning so our morning showers are at different times. I guess I could try to schedule a shower after our son goes to sleep..but even then I think he would think of it as sexual and wouldn't focus on legitimately cleaning himself. So I don't think I would really find out how he washes himself on an everyday basis.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just say hey hon, I have noticed an oder when giving you oral and Its kinda turns me off or makes me want to not do oral for ya. could you please make an extra effort to pull back your skin and clean better for me.


or maybe even shower before we have sex.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> Just say hey hon, I have noticed an oder when giving you oral and Its kinda turns me off or makes me want to not do oral for ya. could you please make an extra effort to pull back your skin and clean better for me.
> 
> 
> or maybe even shower before we have sex.


He does usually shower before bed/sex. 

He must not know how to clean it properly.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

He needs to have a urologist check him out to make sure that the odor is actually coming from a yeast infection. Have you had problems with yeast infections, as well?
Foul odors may come from any number of problems so checking it out is necessary.
How would you feel if he asked you to undergo the female equivalent of the same procedure?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm, smegma is a normal secretion of the glans, or so I've been told, and shouldn't produce an odor. Smegma production isn't a result of being uncirc'd.

I like the idea of scheduling a shower with him. Also, if you use the coconut oil, you can slather that on before oral too. Unrefined organic coconut oil tastes yummy!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Hmmm, smegma is a normal secretion of the glans, or so I've been told, and shouldn't produce an odor. Smegma production isn't a result of being uncirc'd.
> 
> I like the idea of scheduling a shower with him. Also, if you use the coconut oil, you can slather that on before oral too. Unrefined organic coconut oil tastes yummy!!


I read that smegma buildup under the skin can cause a smell. But that's just what I read. I really need an actual man's perspective.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

hookares said:


> He needs to have a urologist check him out to make sure that the odor is actually coming from a yeast infection. Have you had problems with yeast infections, as well?
> Foul odors may come from any number of problems so checking it out is necessary.
> How would you feel if he asked you to undergo the female equivalent of the same procedure?


I've never had problems with YIs. 

If he asked me...id be more scared then offended. I would have to think about it before giving an answer.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

if he wanted to get a circumcision he would. So asking him to will be taken hurtfully. Just ask him to clean before having sex with you, because you don't like the taste.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Ano said:


> He does usually shower before bed/sex.
> 
> He must not know how to clean it properly.


well either he dosn't clean it properly or he just has an oder 

I have dated a couple girls that had an odor not because they were unclean but because their body chemistry was strong and that was their normal smell maybe he just has a stronger smell than most.



I can tell you that if my wife would offer more oral if I cleaned properly then I'd be scrubbing my jigger extra just to make sure. and if I still had an odor then I would most deffinatly consider getting cut .....but if she didn't keep her promis then I would really be pi$$ed off.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just grab a kitchen knife and say come here big boy time for a trim!!!!!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Ano said:


> Its not about looks or thinking its ugly.
> 
> Its not that I don't accept him, because I do.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. It smells like old urine - even fresh out of the shower.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Been there, done that. It smells like old urine - even fresh out of the shower.


Any remedies?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> Just grab a kitchen knife and say come here big boy time for a trim!!!!!!


Oh my!!  Lol


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Ano said:


> Any remedies?


Circumcision! Although I'm not with that man any longer - he is someone from the past. I'll never do that again.

I'm sorry I really have no answers for you.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Been there, done that. It smells like old urine - even fresh out of the shower.


Are you sure he's cleaning it properly? but yeah, some guys I guess do just have a smell. Try the coconut oil thing - seriously. Coconut oil is good for all kinds of skin and even has antiseptic properties. It's FOOD for heavens sake and has no sugar so won't promote yeast like many flavored lubes. You can use it as a massage oil on the rest of your bodies too, it makes skin feel SO good. And of course you can use it to cook with and to season your cast iron with and on your legs after you shave them and etc etc etc.

I sound like I'm selling something. But really, everyone should use coconut oil. It's awesome


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope, I'm not longer with him!


But I'm getting some coconut oil!  :toast:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Ladies...it's normal for a dudes junk to have a little musk. Some more than others. The tearing thing though...if I were him I would consider it. Having my cck rip every now and then would freak me the heck out.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

southern wife said:


> But I'm getting some coconut oil!  :toast:


I second that! I presume you can purchase it at a grocery store?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Is there a reason his foreskin tears? Has he been check for yeast infections (which would dry him out and make him smell funny). I was on a forum years and years ago where tearing and smells that won't go away are because of a yeast infection.
> 
> He should go get a check up and exhaust all other ideas before you ask him to get circ'd (which I imagine, would be incredibly painful at this point in his life).
> 
> Just a thought.


Yup, sounds like a yeast infection.

I can beat my penis with a hammer and pull the penis skin back as hard as I can, and all I get is pleasure. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ano said:


> I second that! I presume you can purchase it at a grocery store?


I buy mine at the organic store - you have to be careful that you get UNrefined and organic stuff. The refined stuff is NASTY smelling and tasting.

You can also order it online.

Be aware that it's liquid only above about 78 F or something - but if you just rub it between your hands it quickly liquefies.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Ano said:


> Maybe is a hygiene issue with the odor? Maybe my hubby doesn't clean it thoroughly enough? And if so, how do I go about asking him to "clean better" without hurting his feelings?
> 
> *I know that a circumcised penis has no smell at all after its been cleaned. It would be just like smelling an arm. Where as the trapped moisture under the skin of an uncircumcised penis has a smell to it...and id imagine is a breeding ground for bacteria as well*.


:iagree: It is much harder to keep an uncut penis odour free. I could not have married a man who was not circumcised in the first place; every uncut man I slept with when I was single had odour issues way beyond man musk. These few did not get any blowjobs because I was not going to put my mouth on something stinky.


----------



## mountains (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you tried doing some of these things with a condom? Polyeurothane condoms are non-latex and they transfer heat. If you fill them with lube they can feel pretty close to the real thing for a guy. Give him a hand job with one on or oral and it might be better for both of you as once the condom is on the chances of pulling at the foreskin go down significantly.


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> I could not have married a man who was not circumcised in the first place; every uncut man I slept with when I was single had odour issues way beyond man musk. These few did not get any blowjobs because I was not going to put my mouth on something stinky.



This is ludicrous. I can assure you I would change your mind on the subject if we were intimate.

If you have a penis and haven't figured out by 12 years old that smegma will accumulate and begin to smell if you don't properly clean under there, then you're dense.

If you haven't figured out how to clean the crevices of your own body, you are also dense.

I don't even remember what smegma looks or smells like because I clean myself properly.


I guess I should only date or marry women who have only the most pretty inverted labia, tiny clitorises, without any unruly hair or razor-burn, and no moles in sight. 

If your man's penis smells then tell him to clean it like his mother or father should have taught him when he was a child.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Ano said:


> Its not about looks or thinking its ugly.
> 
> Its not that I don't accept him, because I do.
> 
> ...


I have an idea on how you can force him to mutilate his body... Why don't you get a female circumcision? Then you can be the inspiration for him to mutilate himself...

Are you kidding me!!!! How about you learn how to give him a handjob or use lube during sex.. Cutting off his foreskin is not the answer...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

If YI is ruled out, either it's his natural odor or he's just not cleaning it right. I'm sure there are quite a few ladies who's bits stink and are gross from lack of personal hygiene.

Ano, could he possibly not clean it well enough because he's afraid he'll tear his foreskin? Honestly, if I was a dude, and my foreskin tore a lot and caused me pain, I'd consider getting a circ done. I can't imagine that tearing would be all that fun either, but at least with a circ, once healed it would probably never bother him again. Only thing you can do hon, is talk to him about it. Maybe approach it as a medical thing and tell him you're worried about him tearing too much and how it's effecting your thoughts on touching him/giving him a hand job.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I'm circumcised and I've had tears before and I've had bad handjobs..I just worked with the woman on the handjobs and accepted that once in a while during really rough sex, I'd just use more lube so I wouldn't tear...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ano said:


> Maybe is a hygiene issue with the odor? Maybe my hubby doesn't clean it thoroughly enough? And if so, how do I go about asking him to "clean better" without hurting his feelings?
> 
> I know that a circumcised penis has no smell at all after its been cleaned. It would be just like smelling an arm. Where as the trapped moisture under the skin of an uncircumcised penis has a smell to it...and id imagine is a breeding ground for bacteria as well.


It all depends. I had a bf who smelled NASTY (circ'd) even after a shower. *barf*


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

geek down said:


> I'm circumcised and I've had tears before and I've had bad handjobs..I just worked with the woman on the handjobs and accepted that once in a while during really rough sex, I'd just use more lube so I wouldn't tear...


Well I've had tears before in my vagina, I don't think removing my clitoris would help in any way shape or form. But it sounds like her husband has tears a little bit more than normal. But, it's obviously up to her husband, she was just here asking a question, not on how to bully or berate her husband into doing something he doesn't want to do. Who know, maybe it's been on his mind as well. Only Ano and her husband know how well she does/doesn't give a hand job, not strangers from over the internet.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

There is no reason for a bad odor if a good hygiene is in place. Now either your hubby is careless or, if he is not, there may be a problem of an infection. Our sense of smell is extremely acute to detect those situations (biological reasons for it). 

Plus those episodes of tearing the foreskin isn't normal to the best of knowledge. He probably needs to be checked by an MD.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> If YI is ruled out, either it's his natural odor or he's just not cleaning it right. I'm sure there are quite a few ladies who's bits stink and are gross from lack of personal hygiene.
> 
> Ano, could he possibly not clean it well enough because he's afraid he'll tear his foreskin? Honestly, if I was a dude, and my foreskin tore a lot and caused me pain, I'd consider getting a circ done. I can't imagine that tearing would be all that fun either, but at least with a circ, once healed it would probably never bother him again. Only thing you can do hon, is talk to him about it. Maybe approach it as a medical thing and tell him you're worried about him tearing too much and how it's effecting your thoughts on touching him/giving him a hand job.


The first time he tore was a little over a year ago, then again a couple months after that. He has a little scar where it heeled back up. It tore in the same place each time. Id imagine the scar tissue isn't as strong as the skin that was initially there, making him more likely to tear again in that spot.

I know it has affected him because every now and then he does get really cautious that its gonna happen again and slows down.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Ano said:


> The first time he tore was a little over a year ago, then again a couple months after that. He has a little scar where it heeled back up. It tore in the same place each time. Id imagine the scar tissue isn't as strong as the skin that was initially there, making him more likely to tear again in that spot.
> 
> I know it has affected him because every now and then he does get really cautious that its gonna happen again and slows down.


Hi Ano ~

So, does your husband indicate how he feels about this? Does he mention it at all?

I think you should have an open conversation with him - more about concern for the tearing/pain he has and concern that you may cause him that pain during sexual activities. See if there are ways that you can work together to reduce this - that may include trying different techniques during sex/hand jobs, using more lube, and maybe even him seeing a doctor if it continues to be a problem.

On the smell issue, I would try and make washing up a part of foreplay with him - either in a shower together or you just lovingly washing up his bits beforehand. Let him know that it's more pleasant for you that way and show him enthusiastically that it is. Is he also trimmed/shaven down below? Hair also traps a lot of odors - and between washing thoroughly and being trimmed, it can help a lot. You can also try using mints when you give a BJ.

Try these things first before you go down the circ path. If after trying for awhile and things don't improve, then discuss together what else you can do - and maybe circ needs to be in the discussion at that point (it might be better if it came from a doc). I think that a grown man getting a circ could be a bit traumatic unless they are having a lot of really bad problems with tightness, tearing, pain, etc.

You can use this as an opportunity for you two to get even closer together when you honestly bring up and openly discuss these things instead of hiding them, worrying about hurting feelings. You can do this in a way that is loving and supportive and shows him how much you appreciate him and how concerned you are for him. If you make the concern sincere for him and for your relationship, and less about you, he may be more receptive to working through it - whether that involves a circ or not. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

A circ'd penis doesn't have any less chance of odor than an intact penis. I have only been with circ'd men. I would never have chosen to NOT be with an intact man based solely on that bit of skin. It really all comes down to hygiene. I did once date a man who didn't clean there very well. He was circ'd. The odor builds whether cut or not, believe me. My sister had a ONS with an intact man who didn't clean there very well. That turned her off to intact. I do know a man who IS intact. He washes there MANY times throughout the day! He is very conscious about his hygiene.

Look, everyone has his or her preferences. Some prefer circ...some prefer intact. That isn't the point of this thread tho. The point is that the OP asked how to delicately broach the subject with her husband. Personally, I think that should be brought up as a LAST RESORT sort of option. Exhaust all the other possibilities first. If none of those work, THEN AND ONLY THEN should the subject of circumcision be entertained. So:
1. Clean very well. Watch him if you have to.
2. Doctor visit to rule out infection.
3. Coconut oil as Hope suggested.
4. Any other non-invasive solutions to the problem.
5. LAST RESORT circ.

FTR: My husband was circ'd as a baby and has no complaints regarding it. HE doesn't see it as mutilation. The fact is that a cut man doesn't know what it feels like to have a foreskin and an intact man doesn't know what it feels like to be circumcised. Both can have very fulfilling sex lives. Anyway, sorry for that tangent.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

landon33 said:


> This is ludicrous. I can assure you I would change your mind on the subject if we were intimate.
> 
> If you have a penis and haven't figured out by 12 years old that smegma will accumulate and begin to smell if you don't properly clean under there, then you're dense.
> 
> ...


If that is your preference, why not? Everyone has his or her own preferences regarding what they find sexually attractive. If the above mentioned is what you want, why wouldn't you date/marry a woman fitting that description?

As for the hygiene portion, I do agree with you there. A circumcised penis can be just as dirty as an intact one. It's really all about the individual.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

landon33 said:


> This is ludicrous. I can assure you I would change your mind on the subject if we were intimate.
> 
> If you have a penis and haven't figured out by 12 years old that smegma will accumulate and begin to smell if you don't properly clean under there, then you're dense.
> 
> ...


Glad that you clean yourself properly. :smthumbup:

I don't understand why my experience was deemed ludicrous. What I posted is exactly what happened. No need to lie.

If you only wanted women with certain physical attributes, that is your choice to make. People have the right to decide what they like. It is ridiculous to get angry just because people have their preferences. 

Clearly you did not read my post properly. I was talking about _past lovers_, not my man. My husband is circumcised and I like it that way. Oh no! Better call the police! :rofl::rofl:

I agree that a circumcised man can be just as smelly if he has poor hygiene. It just has not been my experience. Hope that makes sense. 

When I asked the smelly uncut men to clean themselves a lot better, they told me I had to get used to it. That is why the relationships never continued.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ano said:


> Its not about looks or thinking its ugly.
> 
> Its not that I don't accept him, because I do.
> 
> ...


I'm not circumcised, and I've never had a problem, so I can't relate to men who have problems. I guess everybody's physical make-up is different. Is your husbands skin really tight? Is the opening at the end small enough that pulling the skin back is a chore? Does it stay over the head when erect unless it is pulled back? I ask that because apparently the opening of mine is more than adequate; it automatically retracts when erect and appears circumcised, and I can't imagine any form of rough sex that would tear it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Southbound might be on the right track.

Does your husbands foreskin easily retract over/past the head of his penis?

If the head of his penis is too large for the opening in his foreskin this could create problems and require surgery.

It also may be the reason for the odor as he`s unable to clean well up under the foreskin as it`s too tight.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

When fully erect, his penis head is still mostly covered. I've never been with any uncircumcised man other then him, but from what I've read, I would say that he does have quite a bit of foreskin. 

I'm not sure if its loose or tight. When he does touch himself, sometimes he does mumble ouch under his breath if he does not lube up enough with spit before he starts to roll the skin during self masturbation with me. That makes me think that maybe the skin is tight?


When it all comes down to it, I do think it may be a poor hygiene issue. He has always been like this on all of our 5 years.... and I doubt a 5 year long infection to cause his odor is likely.

Now that I think about it there have been a few occasions where I have actually seen smegma buildup on his penis. Lack of hygiene for certain on those occasions.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, take a shower with him and wash his junk, then give him oral in the shower. Tell him you LOVE how clean he smells and it makes you just want to NOM him!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ano said:


> When fully erect, his penis head is still mostly covered. I've never been with any uncircumcised man other then him, but from what I've read, I would say that he does have quite a bit of foreskin.
> 
> I'm not sure if its loose or tight. When he does touch himself, sometimes he does mumble ouch under his breath if he does not lube up enough with spit before he starts to roll the skin during self masturbation with me. That makes me think that maybe the skin is tight?
> 
> ...


Hmmm. His is certainly different than mine. I don't know if mine or his is most common among uncircumcised men, but it seems like he has an issue that could require a doctor having a look.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My husband is uncircumcised and there has never been any odour. He washes thoroughly with soap in the shower and then pulls the foreskin back to let it dry completely. 

We have not had the tearing issue either, although at one stage there was a tendency towards a bit of a graze developing, so he used some cortisone cream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

crossbar said:


> For a baby to get circumized is no big deal. But, for a man. That procedure is EXTREMELY painful.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Not only that, but there seems to be some evidence (at least anecdotal) that circumcision decreased sensitivity.

I agree that it's not normal. I'm thinking that he might have an infection based on the tearing and odor. Get him to a doctor.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Ano said:


> When fully erect, his penis head is still mostly covered. I've never been with any uncircumcised man other then him, but from what I've read, I would say that he does have quite a bit of foreskin.
> 
> I'm not sure if its loose or tight. When he does touch himself, sometimes he does mumble ouch under his breath if he does not lube up enough with spit before he starts to roll the skin during self masturbation with me. That makes me think that maybe the skin is tight?
> 
> ...


Can he still manually retract the foreskin on his own easily when he's erect? Does he 'practice' moving the foreskin back on his own?

Some men have more/longer foreskins than others and their erect penis may still be covered by the foreskin. If he can't manually retract the foreskin when erect, or it causes him pain to do so, then the foreskin may be too tight and he could 1) practice moving the foreskin back, e.g., every time he is in the shower, or 2) see the doctor if pain/tightness persists and it bothers him. Note that this doesn't necessarily mean he has to be circ'ed. There's a condition called 'phimosis', which is where the foreskin is too tight to be retracted and it can be treated with a steroid cream before considering circumcision.

Best wishes.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> Can he still manually retract the foreskin on his own easily when he's erect? Does he 'practice' moving the foreskin back on his own?
> 
> Some men have more/longer foreskins than others and their erect penis may still be covered by the foreskin. If he can't manually retract the foreskin when erect, or it causes him pain to do so, then the foreskin may be too tight and he could 1) practice moving the foreskin back, e.g., every time he is in the shower, or 2) see the doctor if pain/tightness persists and it bothers him. Note that this doesn't necessarily mean he has to be circ'ed. There's a condition called 'phimosis', which is where the foreskin is too tight to be retracted and it can be treated with a steroid cream before considering circumcision.
> 
> Best wishes.


He can manually retract the skin but only after he gets lots of spit worked up under the foreskin. 

Is is normal for an uncircumcised man to need lube/spit to retract the skin? Or should it always be painless and easy to pull the skin back without lubrication?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ano said:


> When fully erect, his penis head is still mostly covered. I've never been with any uncircumcised man other then him, but from what I've read, I would say that he does have quite a bit of foreskin.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if its loose or tight. When he does touch himself, sometimes he does mumble ouch under his breath if he does not lube up enough with spit before he starts to roll the skin during self masturbation with me. That makes me think that maybe the skin is tight?
> ...


If your husband foreskin does not allow the head of his penis complete exposure this is most probably the source of the problem and should be checked out by a doctor.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

tacoma said:


> If your husband foreskin does not allow the head of his penis complete exposure this is most probably the source of the problem and should be checked out by a doctor.


Fully erect, the foreskin pretty much covers the entire head. The only opening is about the size of a nickel and at that it barely shows the head at all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ano said:


> We just figured it was from being too rough. It has happened to his older brother too.
> 
> Could it be possible to have a constant yeast infection for 5 years? As far as I can remember he has always had a smell and weird taste during oral. But once I lick the smelly moistness off (I know eww) and it gets replaced by my saliva, the taste is gone.


Yes it's possible.

I would come right out and tell him that he needs to do a much better job of cleaning himself. 

And do not lick the smelly stuff off. You could get sick from doing tis. Get a wash cloth with soap and some water and clean it if he cannot do it himself.

You might also want to get some of the meds they sell for female yeast infections and have him use it for a while.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ano said:


> Fully erect, the foreskin pretty much covers the entire head. The only opening is about the size of a nickel and at that it barely shows the head at all.


But can his foreskin be pulled back easily to expose the head?

If this can`t be done easily (without force or pain)then it`s a problem as far as hygiene goes.

It also is probably the reason stimulation can be painful for him.


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

omg, reading this thread just solidifies why i could/would never be intimate with an uncircumcised guy :rofl: 

Smelly stuff on the top of his penis that had to be licked off, yeah, no thanks. I'd rather die, really, than lick stinky stuff off of some guys junk

I don't know HOW you should tell him ano, but i would definitely tell him about his hygiene issues. He's an adult and should know how to bathe, and you shouldn't have to risk making yourself ill by licking whatever it is he has going on down there. I don't know how painful/costly circumcisions are for a man. But seriously, he needs to be willing to do something to fix his problem. Whether it be a circumcision or just watching a video on how to be a big boy and clean himself  And in the interim, stop licking that stuff of of him, and if that means no more oral until he can fix his issue, then so be it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If I was in your shoes as a wife... I'd order this coconut oil talked about in this thread...also get in the shower, bath tub, start erotically washing him -open this conversation, the concerns...... 

Hey once my husband didn't like how I tasted down there, he just wasn't "into it" like he used to be...I got it out of him.... He wasn't getting off that easy -he was embarrassed to say anything... That wasn't gonna work with me. Here, I was taking Fish oil every day & it was affecting the taste... 

You do what you gotta do...talk about it...we should be able to open up any & all subjects with our spouses -without getting offended....it's not like you are saying ..."Do this or I am leaving you"....that is not what is happening here...He deserves to know how you are feeling here, you are worried, this is a real problem... Otherwise you will be harboring these things silently - fearing Bj's, hand jobs....a slow decline of your sex life - not good. 

If this "tearing" continues, his "ouching" -despite coconut oil and washing better -- this requires a Doctor to investige... if the Doc feels it would be the best for him to be cut....under these circumstances ... then that would be an unbiased opinion made in favor of his future health.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

OP please have a look at this Wiki....

NSFW

Phimosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

He should have a doctor check it out....not usual to have a shower, wash and still have odor. Plus the ripping! Ouch!

Poor guy...I think he needs to get it checked out.


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Just be straight to the point. It should go something like this:

You: Honey, your penis smells. I want you to get circumcised.
Him: I can't believe you just said that, how rood.

You: It looks funny too.
Him: You're awful. I hate you.

You: Don't get me wrong honey, I really want to give you BJ's all the time but your worm kinda creeps me out.
Him: Did you say BJ's. I need to make an appt....dial tone...911 emergency...Yes operator, I need a medic.

You: ahhh.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ano said:


> He can manually retract the skin but only after he gets lots of spit worked up under the foreskin.
> 
> Is is normal for an uncircumcised man to need lube/spit to retract the skin? Or should it always be painless and easy to pull the skin back without lubrication?


It's painless and easy for me at all times with no lubrication, but maybe I'm the uncommon one. Taking care of mine is not a chore either. I'm not sure I know what this build-up is that people speak of either. I just always pull back and wash when i shower, towel dry, and go about my merry way. Maybe people just have different body chemistry. I think my x wife could have went a week without a shower and still smelled like a rose all over. On the other hand, I know some people who can spend 15 minutes working on the lawn during a sunny day, and they need a shower badly. Maybe my body is just different too.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I am uncircumcised and ever since I was a little boy, after i came out the bathroom, my Mom would ask me if I washed my penis clean. I would say yes and she would still inspect it,just to make sure.
When a circumcised man's penis is erect the foreskin usually goes back,and the head is exposed. 
As Tacoma says,if the head is covered while he is erect,then he has a medical problem. That could lead to infections. If his foreskin is too tight then handjobs, ordinary sex would be painful for him,and he would tear easily.
The main reason for any type of odor on a man's penis if either hygenic or urinary tract infections.
[ It can also be kidney or bladder infections.]
From what the OP has described , the problem sounds medical .


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> _*"I guess I should only date or marry women who have only the most pretty inverted labia, tiny clitorises, without any unruly hair or razor-burn, and no moles in sight."*_
> 
> If that is your preference, why not? Everyone has his or her own preferences regarding what they find sexually attractive. If the above mentioned is what you want, why wouldn't you date/marry a woman fitting that description?


Hmm, well for me, if I really like my girlfriend to have large perfect looking breasts with small pink nipples, it doesn't mean I wouldn't date a woman who is intelligent, fun to be around, pretty, kind, and has other beautiful features but also happens to have small breasts. 

If you pick your partner based on something as trivial as breast size, or amount of foreskin then good luck with that I guess.

Discounting half the population from being a potential partner due to _one_ minor and frankly insignificant physical attribute (foreskin for instance), just smacks of superficiality to a point that I find off-putting.

I'm not one of those people who pretend that exterior appearances don't factor high up on a sexual compatibility scale, but you should really try and judge a person as a whole—the sum of all their positive/negative attributes because as the oft-repeated cliche goes: _Nobody's perfect_.

This is in response to many comments I've seen around here stating they would never date a man with foreskin! The original poster's dilemma is perhaps a case where circumcision is something that would help the situation as he seems to have an abnormal problem there, with an unusual length to the skin that is also so constrictive that he can't pull it back and clean it properly. Try and get it checked by a professional.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

landon33 said:


> Hmm, well for me, if I really like my girlfriend to have large perfect looking breasts with small pink nipples, it doesn't mean I wouldn't date a woman who is intelligent, fun to be around, pretty, kind, and has other beautiful features but also happens to have small breasts.
> 
> If you pick your partner based on something as trivial as breast size, or amount of foreskin then good luck with that I guess.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I do agree with you. It really isn't important. My husband happens to be circumcised since he was a baby. His parents were Jewish and had it done. I wouldn't love him any less if he had a foreskin. I fell in love with the man, not the penis. But, if someone else has that issue...that they cannot bring themselves to be with an intact man, that is their choice. Just as some women won't give a circ'd man the time of day. Personal preference.

I agree that the OP hubby needs to be checked out by the doctor to be sure there is no infection or make sure everything is alright with his foreskin.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Ano said:


> He can manually retract the skin but only after he gets lots of spit worked up under the foreskin.
> 
> Is is normal for an uncircumcised man to need lube/spit to retract the skin? Or should it always be painless and easy to pull the skin back without lubrication?


I don't think that's normal, no. My husband rolls it down quickly and easily in the shower, no extra lube required.

So, bottom line is; odour not normal, tearing so easily not normal, diffuculty in retracting, not normal. He needs to go to a urologist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I was circumcised aged 34. It was absolutely no big deal. Went in to hospital at 8am, had a general anesthetic (by choice!), was on my way home at 2pm.
The only 'issue' I had was being woken up in the night with an erection pulling on the stitches...going into the foetal position solved this. 
I decided to be done because I had far too much foreskin....even when erect my 'head' was completely covered with plenty to spare. It was like an elephants trunk!

I showered and cleaned 'him' thoroughly twice a day yet still had that 'odour/musk'.....whilst it wasnt exactly repulsive, I certainly wouldn't have made a fortune bottling it and selling it!

Form what Ano is saying, I suspect her husband has a tight foreskin...which will make it difficult to retract and clean. There are methods (certainly for children) to stretch the foreskin, this involves steroid creams and 'gentle' stretching. I don't know if it works in adults.
Our son had to be done aged about three because his foreskin was very tight, the doctor didnt think stretching would work and the best option was circumcision. I would much rather our son made his own decision about it....however at 3yrs old he couldn't so we, as his parents and based on medical advice made the decision.

I am my wifes only 'lover'....has had experience of me uncut and cut, she far prefers me cut (if only she wanted me more than once a month!) and I also have 'experience' of both. I prefer cut too. 

As one poster has said, we all have our preferences. Based on what Ano has said...husband not being able to retract without lots of lube, foreskin tearing, seemingly unable to clean properly etc etc and with her 'preference' for circumcision...I would strongly suggest both Ano and her husband go to see a urologist to discuss the options. He may suggest stretching which (if successful) will go along way to solving the hygiene issue (but won't solve it completely).
Whilst I am no doctor, I would suspect that the simplest and best solution would be to circumcise...because he will NEVER have foreskin issues again.

Lack of sensitivity - I certainly haven't noticed a decrease...I'd even say I am more sensitive 
Dryness - nope....because when I masturbate I use a moisturiser (coconut oil would do the same)....

Ano - tell your husband that you really want an awesome sex life with him but are frightened of hurting him (tears etc)...go see a urologist and see what he says...


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay..so I brought it up last night. He didn't shower before bed and he started to make his moves. I laughed and said "aren't you gonna shower babe?"

Then in a nice almost joking manner I told him about the odor issue and asked if he pulled the skin back in the shower to clean it. He said yes. I then asked what he thought about circ and he said he's thought about it, but never like enough to do it. I told him that it wouldnt smell or taste bad and he would never have to worry about tearing again. I also said that it would be better for both of us. He didn't say much.

Anyways, he goes to take a shower and when he came back to bed he puts his penis up by my face and was like "its clean! Smell it!" ... I laughed..and I did smell it. It still had a very faint smell, but it was a different kind of smell. It wasn't an odor, it was like a normal body smell. And it had no taste at all! I enjoyed having his c*ck in my mouth more last night then ever before! We didn't even have sex because I just wanted to suck his d*ck! It was wonderful and tasteless! It felt so clean!

So after all my worrying, it seems it has come down to a hygiene issue. Hopefully he has realized that and starts cleaning better. I'll be sure to tell him today how amazing his c*ck tasted last night to let him know what a difference a good clean did.

As far as the tearing issue, that's his choice whether he wants to live with the possibility of that happening again or not.

And the hj, well I can live without that...or i'll have to do what I normally do and slobber it up really good with spit before I do it.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ano....thats great!! Good for you guys! 
He said he's thought about circumcision....it really isn't a big deal, I promise. 
If its something that you'd like and he's not so bothered about, well thats like 75% of the 'battle' won!...talk to him about it!

Asking your husband to be circumcised just isnt in the same league as a husband asking you to have a boob job. More like asking your wife to have her belly button pierced..... being cut is really NO BIG DEAL!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

7737 said:


> Ano....thats great!! Good for you guys!
> He said he's thought about circumcision....it really isn't a big deal, I promise.
> If its something that you'd like and he's not so bothered about, well thats like 75% of the 'battle' won!...talk to him about it!
> 
> Asking your husband to be circumcised just isnt in the same league as a husband asking you to have a boob job. More like asking your wife to have her belly button pierced..... being cut is really NO BIG DEAL!


Yay! Thanks! I'm gonna see if he can keep his penis hygiene up. If he does, then I don't have a problem with him being not circ. But if he goes back to his poor hygiene in that area, then I'll definitely bring up circ again and have a more in depth conversation about it.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Whoever said this: 

"For a baby to get circumized is no big deal." 

You are clueless. 

It's just that babies can't grab your hand and say STOP do NOT cut off part of MY body!! 

and yes it is EXTREMELY painful for babies. first they do not give them anesthetic much of the time. would you volunteer for surgery without pain killers? yeah, I didn't think so. 

and babies pain receptors are HIGHLY charged, sensitive more so that adults. 

therefore babies feel the forced removal of this intimate part of their body MORE than adults to. 

Just ignore the massive intrusion into a persons right to their own bodily integrity too, when you do it to an unconsenting child.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

To the OP: would you agree to have your eyelids or the tip of your tongue or the tip of your pinky finger removed if your husband asked you to do so? 

The foreskin has a FUNCTION. It has a gazillion nerve endings and a large blood supply. It is not an inconsequential little flap of skin. The penis is an INTERNAL organ that the foreskin is designed to protect. It is a part of his body. It's HIS. Removing it MAJOR SURGERY with a long recovery. 

Asking someone to alter their body to suit you is just .... WRONG. 

IMO. 

I am sorry I am so sick of people thinking the foreskin is something that just accidentally got tacked onto men's penii during conception or something and can just be casually thrown away. There could be nothing FURTHER from the truth. Please EDUCATE yourself.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

mina, you will find some agree while others disagree, over many different threads it has all been debated.

The more thought I have given this over the past couple weeks, the more I find I agree with you, I don't see how male circumcision is any different than female circumcision, except as to our society's acceptance of one and repugnance of the other. What also varies is the extent of the mutilation, with male circumcision it is just the foreskin, and the removal has become less ritualistic and more clinical, whereas FGM often involves more than just female circumsion (removing the clitoral hood) it sometimes involves removing the clitoris and labia, and is done in less clinical settings that people here find unnacceptable - I think when many compare FGM of that extent to male circumsion it becomes not an equivalent comparison.

To me I find it all unecessary, especially at birth or with young children when not done for a specific medical reason, I don't think you have the right to be revolted by female circumcision (removal of the clitoral hood only) if you find it acceptable to do the equivalent to baby boys here.

However this thread is about a specific problem and is a discussion between two fully informed adults.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

The discussion wouldn't even take place if everyone wasn't brainwashed into thinking that it's no big deal and its a worthless body part with no function. 

Is my point. 

Hence my question to the OP: what body part would you "part" with when he "parts" with his? Think of what has minimal function. Eyelids? finger tips? nostrils? outer labia? inner labia? Just pick one.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

and p.s I think is very capricious to decide what is extreme and what is not for another person when what you are doing is forcibly removing their body part without their consent (as in children and babies.) 

why does your judgement get to lead the day? if you're a girl and you are about to have your labia cut off and sewn together do you think "well it's not as bad as having my foreskin cut off, cause Lon said so"? I think not. 

the person who gets to make the judgement about what body part is important or not important is the person who owns the body part. end of story. 

if the person is too young to make a full, knowledgeable and willing consent to have a non-medically (as in "life threatening") necessary surgery then it should be illegal to make the decision for them. because your judgement of what's important to their body should not direct unnecessary surgery no matter how hygienic and sanitary it may be. 

that is my position on circumcision and children and I agree it's not relevant to the discussion at hand. I am simply responding to your statements and the previous statement made that infant circumcision is "no big deal" because that information can't just sit out there without a response. IMO.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> The discussion wouldn't even take place if everyone wasn't brainwashed into thinking that it's no big deal and its a worthless body part with no function. <br />
> <br />
> Is my point. <br />
> <br />
> Hence my question to the OP: what body part would you "part" with when he "parts" with his? Think of what has minimal function. Eyelids? finger tips? nostrils? outer labia? inner labia? Just pick one.


I didn't post this thread to try and insult anyone. It was not a tactic to find a way to get my husband circumcised. 

I have no issue with his foreskin. I don't care about circumcism.

My specific issue had to do with hygiene and the pain his foreskin has caused my husband.

It was not my intention for anyone to feel as if I was attacking everyone against circumcism and I apologize if I came off that way.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Ano: You are all good.  

To you, I was just asking what body part did you think you'd "part" with if he would be willing to "part" with his "part"? It was kind of in jest but here's the thing: if you didn't at some level think of his foreskin as something he "didn't need" you'd probably not be so anxious to ask him to remove it, right? 

That's not YOUR fault, its the fault of our society that you think that way and it happens to be something I am trying to change.  That's all. 

It isn't an inconsequential body part and it does have a job to do. He probably likes it and wants to keep it, just as you'd feel about your labia or eyelids or finger tips, etc. etc. That's something we should think about when we ask someone to remove what they probably consider to be an important part of their body.  

I think we all need to be more sensitive to what we're asking when we casually ask someone to alter their physical body via surgery. What would I be willing to go under the knife for? A boob job? A butt tuck? A "trim" of my labial area? (yes, they do those at the plastic surgeon) A "trim" of my clitoral hood? (they do those, too!) If thinking about that makes you a little queasy I bet asking your husband to remove a body part he feels is pretty necessary to his life a little queasy, too. And it should. Is my point.


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

Ano, you didn't need to apologize. You said nothing wrong 

Mina's just very into penis flaps, and that's awesome if it works for her
You're not so into them, and if that works for you, that's awesome too.

I'm glad your husband cleaned up his act so to speak lol. And that you were able to enjoy his um manhood last night. If its a simple hygiene issue then that's an easy fix and you just have to make sure he stays on it. Looks like he just needed a little push from his favorite girl to do something about it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

~ This is NOT a work safe link, view at your own discretion. ~ 

Examples of ELECTIVE female intimate area plastic surgery being done in the USA. To me the women's parts look JUST FINE before ... so in who's judgement were they "too big" and needing to be surgically altered and WHY would they think that? Could it be some societal thing telling us that women's clits need to be small and dainty and their inner labial lips not protude x-far from their outer labia skin? 

you just gotta wonder who comes up with this stuff and WHY? and why is there a demand for it?? in this case, probably porn drives the women's alterations. really?? crazy, crazy world!! 

clitorpexy / clitoral hood reduction examples


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

Floxie: "Mina's just very into penis flaps, and that's awesome if it works for her" 

Not really. I am just not into thinking people should undergo unnecessary surgery because in someone else's judgement their body part is worthless / ugly / smelly / etc. 

Floxie: There are easy ways to reply to a thread that doesn't involve projecting your uninformed opinions about what other people "are into". 

This is a forum about sex and everyone has a position (good pun, huh?) but we could fill a book about what everyone doesn't know about everyone else. 

Therefore You are out of line. :-\ You are invited to Keep your opinions about what I am "into" to Your Self.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

mina, for the record, no my judgement has no bearing on this, as shown by the proportion of the population who prefer to circumsize boys. And also, I agreed with you, no reason to get snarky about my comment.


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't call it an "uniformed opinion". You've made at least 5 posts extolling the virtues of the penis flap. Clearly, you're into them, which is great, really.

But this thread's about Ano, not about penis flaps, and everything worked out for her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually wasn't being snarky  I don't have an opinion about what this couple decides to do. My point is very simply: 1. most people would not ask someone to remove a part of their body just as they'd not expect someone to ask that they remove a part of their own 2. and the only reason they do so with the foreskin is because we are all brainwashed to believe it's worthless and the surgery is no big deal. 

I am not comfortable with leaving that information out there without a response. 

What consenting and fully informed adults do is NONE of my business and frankly I don't care what they decide.  Just make sure you understand what you're asking and he understands what he's agreeing to. 

Unfortunately most people are woefully too uninformed about the foreskin and circumcision to truly make an fully knowledgeable decision. And that is the fault of society and the medical establishment not the people involved who ultimately have to live with the results.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

.


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

Mina, you too hun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

To the OP: I am sure it's been hashed by other posters here but the really good idea if your DH is having pain / issues would be to see a Doctor who is informed and has a positive outlook on foreskins (i.e. not one who does a lot of circ's and has a high rate of recommending them to solve various problems.) There are probably valid reasons for circumcision but I'm not a doctor so I can't speak to that. I am just making a suggestion that in MY opinion would probably move you guys forward with him getting help that really helps (Circumcision has always been a cure looking for a problem to solve.) He probably needs some treatment or something that will help him medically.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

as a side note: has anyone ever noticed how small minds use personal insults to get around having an intelligent conversation and an actual point? I do love that. :-D 

good luck to Ano to having continued great sex and her husband no pain. and getting there in an informed way where everyone wins.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mina - I don't recall anyone saying getting a baby circumcised was no big deal. However I do recall someone saying that getting circumcised as an adult (34 yo to be precise) was no big deal. I know because it was me...and it WAS NOT a big deal.

Male circumcision has been around for millenia and will continue to around for millenia. None of us has to agree with it but we have to accept it as a fact of life.

Ano started this thread for her own reasons...all of the responses (nearly all) have been based on her question NOT whether circumcision is right or wrong.

I fully respect your right to have your own views on the subject, just as you must accept and respect the fact that others are entitled to their views on the subject too.
I'm afraid I don't think this thread is the appropriate place for you to air your anti-circumcision views in the manner in which you did.
It is not a thread about the rights and wrongs of circumcison.

If you want to start a debate as to whether circumcision is right or wrong, then please start a new thread. I feel that your posts here were inappropriate for this particular thread.


----------



## Loves2hard (Jun 27, 2012)

Ano said:


> Fully erect, the foreskin pretty much covers the entire head. The only opening is about the size of a nickel and at that it barely shows the head at all.


My husband is uncirc and when he is fully erect, he full head is showing. He also enjoys masturbation, which leaves the head nice and buffed. Nor does he need any moisture to pull the foreskin back. I would really have him talk to a Doc.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you know what they call a guy with a botched circumsission..
















stumpy!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok......
Hear about the blind circumciser who slipped and got the
.
.
.
.
.
.
.sack?.....


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Really?*



landon33 said:


> Hmm, well for me, if I really like my girlfriend to have large perfect looking breasts with small pink nipples, it doesn't mean I wouldn't date a woman who is intelligent, fun to be around, pretty, kind, and has other beautiful features but also happens to have small breasts.
> 
> If you pick your partner based on something as trivial as breast size, or amount of foreskin then good luck with that I guess.
> 
> ...


Having a preference is not the same as expecting perfection.

Just because you may think foreskin is trivial issue, it doesn't mean that everyone should think the same as you. We all place importance on different attributes and that should be respected.

I have had nothing but bad experiences with men who are uncut and that is why I prefer cut men. Nobody would judge a man for only dating women with big breasts or blonde hair, but I guess women are not allowed to be as selective. 

When I was single, a smelly penis made it very hard for me to be intimate with a man. I also did not like the look of an uncut penis. All the kindness in the world did not make up for the disgust. I don't understand why it is wrong to not like something and avoid it. I am not hurting anyone with my preference, so perhaps you need to remember that people are free to dislike whatever they want! I can't believe people actually believe that they have the authority to judge other people's preferences. 

Thanks for wishing me luck. I married a man with a clean and cut penis and I couldn't be happier. No more trapped pee smell or smegma odour. :smthumbup:

Different Drums and Different Drummers

"If I do not want what you want,
Please try not to tell me that my want is wrong.
Of if I believe other than you,
at least pause before you correct my view.

Or if my emotion is less than yours,
or more, given the same circumstances,
try not to ask me to feel more strongly or weakly.
Or yet if I act, or fail to act,
in the manner of your design for action, let me be.

I do not, for the moment at least,
ask you to understand me.
That will come only when you are willing
to give up changing me into a copy of you.

I may be your spouse, your parent, your offspring,
your friend, or your colleague.
If you allow me any of my own wants,
or beliefs, or actions, then you open yourself
so that someday these wants of mine
might not seem so wrong,
and might finally appear to you as right - for me.

To put up with me is the first step in understanding me.
Not that you are no longer irritated or disappointed
with me for my seeming waywardness.
And in understanding me you might come to prize
my differences from you, and far from seeking to change me,
preserve and even nurture those differences."


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so a rabi takes 50 years of forskins collected from circumsissions to a leather maker and askes him to make something with them.



after a month the leather makes gives him a wallet and the rabi says thats all I got with all thoese foreskins and the leather maker says if you rub it the right way it turns into a suitcase.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am also in 100% agreement with firstyeardown....We are all quite entitled to our 'preferences'....hence my 'stern' response to Mina.

I won't tell you it is wrong to be a vegetarian, and don't you tell me its wrong to eat meat.

Likewise circumcised or uncircumcised.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

To second a previous poster, the skin-tearing is unusual and warrants a visit to a urologist. The smell even after the shower may be individual, as any secretion. But it looks like, from subsequent posts, it was down to hygiene. (Women's vulvas also run the gamut from sweet to repulsive, sometimes regardless of hygiene.)

[Not to add oil to the off-topic pro-/con-circumcision fire, but: The World Health Organization estimates there are 100-140 million circumcized women, mostly in Africa and the Middle East. The practice has been reduced dramatically beginning with colonial times. It must have originated ages ago alongside male circumcision, as infections thrive in tropical climates with little access to fresh clean water. One must wonder whether to men from those cultures an uncut vulva appears unattractive, and the smell of even a freshly washed one unappetizing.]


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Moco82....I live in a country where although FGM is illegal, it is still practiced. Yes many of the men from the tribes that still do it refuse to marry an uncircumcised woman.

'We' might disagree with it but its their culture. Same as I mentioned earlier...we don't have to agree with it, but we have to accept it.

They might think our culture of say organ transplants is wrong and immoral.....


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

because my comments continue to be misconstrued and misquote: 

I have NO problem with penii - be they circumcised or uncircumcised. 

I have said again and again (on this thread) that ADULTS should make their own INFORMED choices. What choice they make is no business but their own. 

I could care less if you cut off your foreskin, remove the skin from your clitoral hood, pierce it, bejewel it, deck it in metal studs. HAVE AT IT, BABY!! whatever floats your boat. 

My point, always has been and always will be: Be informed. Know what you are doing. Educate yourself first to the positives and negatives and make an INFORMED decision. ... And, side note: don't count on society in general or the health care field to give you all of the facts. Do your own due diligence. 

Removing a part of your body especially part of your genitalia as an Elective Procedure is not something to undertake lightly, especially going in thinking "it's a worthless part to worry about, what's the diff??" Some people might find it was worthless and there is no diff or it's better but there are also some people who will realize "wow! big mistake, wish I had known what I was going to lose." 

Being educated and doing your due diligence prevents you from making an unalterable mistake you may regret for the rest of your life. 

There is NEVER a downside to being fully informed and making your decisions based on ALL of the facts. Never.


----------



## lawlessolpharte (Oct 13, 2012)

I am one of the small number of guys that has lived a married adult life as both cut and uncut. In the 1970s my wife and I had myself circumcised because of constant infections, tight foreskin that very easily became sore and yes the smells also. Other than waking up in the middle of the night with erections stretching the stitches if didnt really hurt. We did wait the dr recommended amount of time before intercourse. End result is problem solved plus the desensitizing (sp) effect of having the glans exposed 24/7 meant I lasted a lot longer and a smile on her face. Getting old now but still making her smile


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

costa200 said:


> There is no reason for a bad odor if a good hygiene is in place. Now either your hubby is careless or, if he is not, there may be a problem of an infection. Our sense of smell is extremely acute to detect those situations (biological reasons for it).
> 
> Plus those episodes of tearing the foreskin isn't normal to the best of knowledge. He probably needs to be checked by an MD.


:iagree:

My husband is uncircumcised and we have never had an issue with any smell. He cleans himself well and I am actually glad he is not circumcised, as there is more to play with.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

7737 said:


> Moco82....I live in a country where although FGM is illegal, it is still practiced. Yes many of the men from the tribes that still do it refuse to marry an uncircumcised woman.
> 
> 'We' might disagree with it but its their culture. Same as I mentioned earlier...we don't have to agree with it, but we have to accept it.
> 
> They might think our culture of say organ transplants is wrong and immoral.....


I am sorry, but we do NOT have to accept Female Genital Mutilation. It is hurting women all over the world and needs to be stopped. It is MUCH different from male circumcision, not even on the same page. Girls and women from these tribes where it is "accepted" are beginning to speak out and they rightly should. The pain and problems associated with FGM are barbaric and the World Health Organization, along with many other groups and organizations are working at stopping FGM, as they should to protect women and girls everywhere.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

7737 said:


> Moco82....I live in a country where although FGM is illegal, it is still practiced. Yes many of the men from the tribes that still do it refuse to marry an uncircumcised woman.
> 
> 'We' might disagree with it but its their culture. Same as I mentioned earlier...we don't have to agree with it, but we have to accept it.
> 
> They might think our culture of say organ transplants is wrong and immoral.....


There is a world of difference between male and female circumcision. Female circumcision usually involves removing the clitorus. Male circumcision does not entirely destroy sexual pleasure and there are some health benefits, reduced susceptibility to AIDS being one. Female circumcision is about trying to destroy female sexuality and has no health benefits. 

I don't think that you can equate life-saving organ transplants with the destruction of a woman's sexual enjoyment to assuage male insecurity about female sexuality


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Before people start using FGM as a comparison, just to clarify there are several forms of FGM practices ranging from type I female circumcision, which is only removal of the clitoral hood, to massive removal and rearrangement of female genetalia.

In my personal opinion, but not from one of any personal experience, just whatever information I've ever been able to search on the internet on the subject, type I female circumcision (is clitoral hood removed but clitoris still intact) is pretty much the exact equivalent as male circumcision, in terms of loss of nerve endings, desired loss of sensation and esthetics. Is the procedure as safe for girls as boys - I can't say, we don't have numbers to compare using western "medical" procedures - of course in most places female circumcision is practiced they invariably have no qualms about also removing the clitoris or other parts of the female genitals (type II or worse), but if it were an even playing field in terms of sterile and clinical procedures I think the level of gruesomeness would be exactly on par.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ano said:


> When fully erect, his penis head is still mostly covered. I've never been with any uncircumcised man other then him, but from what I've read, I would say that he does have quite a bit of foreskin.
> 
> I'm not sure if its loose or tight. When he does touch himself, sometimes he does mumble ouch under his breath if he does not lube up enough with spit before he starts to roll the skin during self masturbation with me. That makes me think that maybe the skin is tight?
> 
> ...


FFS how is this thread 15 pages or whatever.

Just tell him to WASH it, he clearly does not know that his penile hygiene is suffering. It isn't as though he performs fellatio on himself, and it isn't as though one can get their own nose close enough to smell it.

Male circumcision is genital mutilation. Full stop. It is barbaric, and should be outlawed IMHO. F**K customs and cultural traditions. It is genital mutilation and should be outlawed, and perhaps it is time some cultures (ie, abrahamic religions) let go of the dark ages and embraced the modern era.

If foreskins were such a health issue, males simply would not have evolved them, natural selection would have weened them out.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> Male circumcision does not entirely destroy sexual pleasure and there are some health benefits, reduced susceptibility to AIDS being one.


Total BS, and it has been proven as such. People like to bandy this BS fact about as they think it lends moral credibility to their savage desert nomad religious superstition. But IMO anyone with 20/20 vision and unimpaired reason can see that circumcision is an antiquated, irrelevant and savage stone age superstition that needs to be stopped.

Boo hoo to the women out there that simply find it "unaesthetic"

If foreskins are so unhygenic, perhaps we also should slice off our ears, as oils habitually form in the human outer ear canal, and without regular washing form into wax annd become a health issue.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

SpurnedLonelyHusband said:


> Total BS, and it has been proven as such. People like to bandy this BS fact about as they think it lends moral credibility to their savage desert nomad religious superstition. But IMO anyone with 20/20 vision and unimpaired reason can see that circumcision is an antiquated, irrelevant and savage stone age superstition that needs to be stopped.
> 
> Boo hoo to the women out there that simply find it "unaesthetic"
> 
> If foreskins are so unhygenic, perhaps we also should slice off our ears, as oils habitually form in the human outer ear canal, and without regular washing form into wax annd become a health issue.


I am not condoning male circumcision, but what I say is true and well documented. 

Full female circumcision, as in removal of the clitorus, is far more damaging than removal of the male foreskin. It is quite possible for a man to enjoy a full sex life without a foreskin, but it is not for a woman without a clitorus.

The two are not equal and are done for different reasons, though both are misguided in my opinion.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

David B said:


> A circumcised male can never have smegma.
> 
> So the deal is - no circumcision, no hand jobs, no oral and sex only with a condom.
> 
> ...


I would guess that you chose NOT to read the whole thread. Ano and her husband discussed the matter and it was resolved... no circumcision. And she was perfectly happy with it.

As for the "no smegma" thing on a circ'd male... actually, if ANY person doesn't keep up with his or her hygiene, then there absolutely will be a build up of nastiness. It isn't foolproof, friend.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

David B said:


> A circumcised male can never have smegma.
> 
> So the deal is - no circumcision, no hand jobs, no oral and sex only with a condom.
> 
> ...


After reading what you're writing over and over again, it seems like you either have some sort of circumcision fetish or you're over compensating because deep down you're upset about having been circumcised. I'm willing to be it's probably a little bit of each, pal.

You've made 18 posts in total and 5 of them are about circumcision...you seem very preoccupied with the topic.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually, the problem isn't pro or anti circumcision here, it's your self righteous, know it all attitude. I suggest you go back and actually read this thread before jumping down the throats of well known, frequent posters. New people who come here with a chip on their shoulder looking to dredge up old threads, spoiling for a fight, generally are just doing it because for some sick, twisted reason, it either makes their wee wee's tingly, or they really are 12 year olds who figured out a hack around mummy and daddy's net nanny installation. Since you say you are married, lets assume the later isn't the one that's true.... 

If you bother reading this thread in it's entirety, and maybe some of the original posters other threads, you might see that they have a fantastic sex life, and this thread was her looking for help, not trying to push an agenda- something you may want to consider if you stick around TAM.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It sounds like your husband stinks because he doesn't clean it properly because it's TOO sensitive for him.

Unfortunately he has to deal with it, tell him to roll it back and leave it like that for a while. Soon it will lose just enough sensitivity to not hurt and he can give it a much more throughout scrub to rid of the odor and c-ck-cheese. He also needs to stretch his foreskin manually to avoid further pains.

I've been there done that, if not, my wife will chuck a b-tch fit and complain. So your husband has no excuse unless there's something wrong with his penis.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> It sounds like your husband stinks because he doesn't clean it properly because it's TOO sensitive for him.
> 
> Unfortunately he has to deal with it, tell him to roll it back and leave it like that for a while. Soon it will lose just enough sensitivity to not hurt and he can give it a much more throughout scrub to rid of the odor and c-ck-cheese. He also needs to stretch his foreskin manually to avoid further pains.
> 
> I've been there done that, if not, my wife will chuck a b-tch fit and complain. So your husband has no excuse unless there's something wrong with his penis.


Yea, RD, that's exactly what the problem was. And they identified it in their talk... months ago. They got it sorted out. AND he didn't get circ'd. She's happy. He's happy.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

David B said:


> Smegma when it is present and it varies according to the physiology of the individual stinks, it is vile and there exists women who do not want to let any such equipped man near them. No woman would deny a circumcised man only for the reason he has been circumcised.


Dude, there ARE women who would/will reject a circumcised man solely because he is circumcised. Just as there are women who will reject intact men because they are intact. It's personal choice. We all have them. 



David B said:


> Oh since you love foreskins so much how about going to a nursing home and cleaning under a few of them on a daily basis to spare the nurses such duties?


Oi. You know, again, if you read everyone else's posts, instead of dredging up a thread, long since resolved to the point that the OP is HAPPY with the results of her husband cleaning better AND keeping the foreskin... and, had you read the OTHER circumcision thread in this section, you would know that I am perfectly happy with my husband's CIRCUMCISED penis. It was done when he was 8 days old, by a mohel. We had our sons circumcised when they were babies. Again, something you would know if you read the other posts. 

Now, as for the foreskin care in the nursing homes.... the NURSES wouldn't have to deal with it.... if the AIDES were cleaning them properly. FYI, I HAVE worked in a nursing home. And not one penis was a problem when the AIDES assisted in cleaning properly. Now, they took the job, knowing what it entailed. I have no great "love" of foreskins. I just don't think a grown man should get it done just because he's too damn lazy to clean himself thoroughly, UNLESS there is a legitimate medical reason to do it... and "because my SO says so" and "I'm too lazy to clean it properly"are NOT legitimate reasons.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

David B said:


> aids or nurses - you describe a higher maintenance piece of equipment that requires time, effort and care - where the alternative does not require it - and for no purpose or reason.
> 
> Sp let's calculate the cost to the individual of maintaining this foreskin and CHARGE him and his FAMILY extra to do so.
> 
> ...


LMAO! You are grasping at straws here. It doesn't take as much more care as you seem to think. Many of the men who still have their foreskins DO take proper care of it, cleaning it well. And *gasp* it doesn't take SO much extra time. 

So your rebuttal is "I have never heard of it, so it must not be true"? LOL! Really? Read some more in this section. I've read/heard of women rejecting circumcised men because they are circumcised. I have read/heard of women rejecting intact men solely because they are intact. But, obviously, this cannot be true because, of course, YOU have never heard of this, right? 

I am one who DOES prefer circumcised, so I really don't understand why you are trying to convince me that circumcision is better. I prefer the look of circumcised. But I still won't tell a man who has had a foreskin all his life that in order to get a woman to touch him, he HAS to get his foreskin cut off. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

David B said:


> The total cumulative costs of maintaining or preserving a foreskin makes the precise economic argument to institute RIC in society.
> 
> .


This is the most bizarre comment I have ever read here.


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

David B said:


> A circumcised male can never have smegma.
> 
> So the deal is - no circumcision, no hand jobs, no oral and sex only with a condom...


You completely went by the fact that without proper hygiene it's going to suck (or actually not) whether you are circumsized or not. That's probably the most likely reason why these issues occur.


----------

